# Navarre Pier July 19



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

Yesterday was another good day at the pier, There was a couple kings caught in the morning and some bobos. There was several different cobia sightings through out the day, he was fired up but he just didnt want to eat. But around 3:30 in the afternoon everyone was getting hooked up on kings and sometimes a bonito. I left around 6:30 with a 15 pound king and a bobo.:thumbup: I will try and get pictures posted later


----------

